# سنترال باناسونيك kx-ta824 phone system



## الدركسون (17 مارس 2010)

مطلوب برمجة الجهاز المذكور


----------



## بدوب ف حبى لربنا (18 مارس 2010)

اخوى انا ممكن اجيلك وابرمجهولك وتحت امرك


----------



## majdiabdo (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## engmohamedmosaad (3 أبريل 2010)

uiolul


----------



## engmohamedmosaad (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## engmohamedmosaad (3 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## murtadaselmy (3 أبريل 2010)

*من يريد المساعده*



الدركسون قال:


> مطلوب برمجة الجهاز المذكور



اى حد عايز اى حاجة فى السنترالات وكاميرات المراقبة و انذار الحريق والنت ورك ان شاء الله راح اساعده 
وده تليفونى 0110825816
م/ مرتضى


----------



## الشهد (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداً ياباشمهندس :15:


----------



## سيدجوب (11 أبريل 2010)

بدوب ف حبى لربنا قال:


> اخوى انا ممكن اجيلك وابرمجهولك وتحت امرك


 انا ممكن اعطيك البرمجة والتركيب والتشغيل رقم تليفونى 0560734763


----------



## radwan122 (30 أبريل 2010)

*الخطوة*​*الوظيفة*​*ملاحظات*​*000*​*ضبط الساعة والتاريخ*​​*001*​*تسجيل وإدخال أرقام الاتصال السريع *​​*002*​*كلمة سر النظام *​​*003*​*تحديد الـ **EXT** المتصل به وحدة **DSS 1 , 2*​*من **#02 ** إلى **#16*​*004*​*لتوصيل لوحة **DSS** على التوازى مع عدة أخرى مميزة *​​*005*​*التحويل بضغطة واحدة **with transfer ** أو **without transfer*​​*006*​*طريقة تغيير توقيتات الخدمة ( **Day – Launch – Night** ) *​*Manual – Auto *​*007*​*توقيتات بداية الخدمة (**Day – Launch – Night** ) *​*كل توقيت على حدة *​*008*​*تحديد الجاك الخاص بالمشغل ( عامل التحويلة ) **operator *​*Jack 01*​*009*​*تحديد نظام ترقيم العدد الداخلية ( رقمين – ثلاثة أرقام ) *​*3 طرق للترقيم *
*010*​*اختيار طريقة عرض الساعة ( 12 ساعة – 24 ساعة ) *​​*011*​*إعداد وأضافة أسماء الاتصال السريع *​​*012*​​​*100*​*تحديد مجموعة يمكن فيها رد أى عدة داخل المجموعة على مكالمة قادمة لعدة داخلية أخرى داخل نفس المجموعة *​*Hunting group *​*101*​​​*102*​*تحديد مكان جهاز البريد الصوتى المتصل بالسنترال **kx-tvp75 **ويكون على جاكات **07 , 08 , 15 , 16*​​*103*​*تشغيل وإيقاف ارسال النظام لأشارات **DTMF** للجاك المحدد بريد صوتى *​​*104*​*اختيار وضع موسيقى الـ **HOLD ** ( **1 , 2 ,3 ** ) *​​*105*​*تشغيل وإيقاف نغمة الدخول والخروج من مؤتمر ثلاثى وخماسى*​​*106*​*تشغيل وإيقاف نغمة تشغيل الإذاعة الخارجية **External Paging*​​*107*​​​*108*​*تشغيل وإيقاف أرسال اشارة **Flash ** للعدد الداخلية المغلقة خلال مؤتمر ثلاثى *​*Station locked EXT*​*109*​*تشغيل وإيقاف إمكانية الرد على الخطوط الغير مبرمجة للعدة فى برنامج 410 – 408 بالضغط على زر الخط *​*بالنسبة للعدة المميزة *​*110*​*وضع زر الفلاس **Mode 1 ** هو ضغط الفلاش خلال المدة المبرمجة فى برنامج 418 *​*Mode 2 ** هو ضغط الفلاش لمدة أطول من المدة المبرمجة فى 418 سيقوم بقطع الخط *​​*111*​*اختيار موسيقى الـ **Hold ** ( داخلية من النظام – خارجة من جهاز – نغمة ) *​​*112*​*تشغيل وإيقاف إضاءة زر ال **Dss** فى حالة العدة فى وضع**DND / FWD * ​​*113*​*ضبط عدد مرات إعادة طلب الرقم **Redial** ( 0 / 3 / 10 / 15 مرة )*​​*114*​*ضبط المدة التى يتم بعدها إعادة طلب الرقم (40 / 60 ثانية ) *​​*115*​*اختيار طريقة الجرس بالنسبة للمكالمات الداخلية ( فردى ، زوجى ، ثلاثية ) *​​*116*​*اختيار نوع المؤتمر الثلاثى ( 3 د – 1خ،3د – 2خ ، 3د – 2خ ، 3 د ) *​​ 
انتظروا المزيد 


لا تنسونى بالدعاء عسى الله أن يجزينى بعملى خيرا


----------



## بطروخه (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## engharby (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed_shehab (28 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hatem_sh (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخوي وياريت تعطينا المزيد
عن الميريديان


----------



## صابر على السيد (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## أبوشموسه (9 يونيو 2010)

رجاء كود سحب الجرس لعده داخليه أخري+كود التتبع


----------



## أبوشموسه (9 يونيو 2010)

:28:لوسمحتو كود سحب الجرس أللي بيرن في أي عده داخليه تانيه +كود التتبع عند طلب أي رقم داخلي مشغول


----------



## أبوشموسه (9 يونيو 2010)

أنا معايا اليوزر مانول والبروجرام بس الكودين دول مشمعايا(لوسمحت)


----------



## أبوشموسه (9 يونيو 2010)

:28:


أبوشموسه قال:


> أنا معايا اليوزر مانول والبروجرام بس الكودين دول مشمعايا(لوسمحت)


----------



## أبوشموسه (9 يونيو 2010)

عايز أجابه علي سؤألي كود سحب الجرس+كودالتتبع


----------



## الدركسون (3 يوليو 2010)

احسنت صنعاً اخي رادوان 122
نعم هذا طلبي والله يعطيك العافيه
وإذا ممكن موجود عندك ملف pdf
او معلومات إضافيه حول البرمجه مع الشكر ،،،،


----------



## A7meed (23 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت برمجة السنترال الip


----------



## النجار3 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## hussein123456 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

اريد مساعدة في سنترال Panasonic 824


----------



## hussein123456 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

انا عضوء جديد لو امكن المساعدة العاجلة


----------



## hussein123456 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عاوز ابرمج كبانية Panasonic 824 وهي جديدة
بحيث تبدا من 101 الي 120


----------



## enstein8 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
أنا مهندس في الإعلام الآلي و أبدأ خطواتي الأولى في برمجة السنترالات 
الرجاء مساعدتي عبر تبيين الخطوات الصحيحة و إدخال الرموز
الجهاز جديد يحتوي على 3 CO (خطوط خارجية) و 8 jack
المشكل عند إستقبال مكالمة خارجية .كل التلفونات المربوطة ب jack ترن و انا أريد أن يرن jack1 (السكرتيرة) فقط 
أريد إبطال إجراء مكالمات خارجية من المكاتب أي jack2 حتى


----------



## مجاهدسعد (1 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخواني .ساعدوني في برمجة الارقام الداخليه لسنترال باناسونيك 824 حيث انه بعض الارقام تنضبط معي مثل رقم 04 .03.والبعض الاخر ماينضبط ارجو المساعده بكيفية برمجة الارقام وشكرا لكم


----------



## مجاهدسعد (1 فبراير 2015)

ارجو منكم اخواني ساعدوني كيفية برمجة الارقام الداخليه في سنترال باناسونيك 824 بحيث ان بعض الارقام تنضبط معي مثل 04 أحوله الى رقم 101 والبعض الاخر ماينضبط معي ارجو المساعده اخواني جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مجاهدسعد (2 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخواني .نرجو منكم المساعده كيفية برمجة الارقام الداخليه لسنترال باناسونيك 824 .3 ارقام خارجيه و8 ارقام داخليه وكرت فيه 16 رقم حيث واني بعض الارقام تنضبط معي مثل 01 الى 04 أحولها الى 101.102.103.104.وبقيةالارقام لاتنضبط معي مثل #13وغيرها ماتنضبط احولها الى ارقام بديله على حسب ارقام الغرف ارجو المساعده اخواني كيف اضبط الارقام ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

